# Como mejorar la señal de FM



## aug14 (Ago 20, 2009)

Hola gente del foro, resulta que escucho la FM cn mi mp4, el problema es que no agarra mucha señaly lo que agarra se escucha un poco distorcionado, me gustaria saber si existe algun aparato, algun circuito externo al mp4, que simplemente se ponga cerca, para poder escuchar bien la FM. Muchas gracias.


----------



## alexus (Ago 20, 2009)

dejalo asi...


----------



## aug14 (Ago 20, 2009)

bueno perdona por no saber tanto como vos loco, no soy ni ingenierio ni tecnico ni nada, lo que hago lo hago de hobbie flaco asique si podes ayudar ayuda, no bardies


----------



## alexus (Ago 20, 2009)

no bardie! entendistes mal! jeje

dije, deja el mp4 asi, porque mucho no vas a poder hacer, a no ser que lo destripes, y le saques un par de cqables para afuera, para poder colocar un BOOSTER de recepcion, para poder amplificar las señales que le llegan a la antena de este.

PLACA SMD? TA BRAVO!

un abrazo che!


----------



## aug14 (Ago 20, 2009)

perdon entendi mal, crei que por ahi habia algun receptor que a la vez sea emisor de lo mismo que recepta, no se si me explico


----------



## alexus (Ago 20, 2009)

para que transcepcionar?


----------



## aug14 (Ago 20, 2009)

te lo explico asi bien, resulta que en el cole me pongo a escuchar la radio, pero me agarra una sola radio bien, y si mal no recuerdo yo antes a mi dvd le ponia un cosito negro arriba y agarraba bien la FM, por eso queria saber si existia algun aparato que agarre señal FM y que aumente la "señal" de cualquier radio que este cerca


----------



## alexus (Ago 20, 2009)

lee el #4.

ahi te lo dije. no es un retransmisor.


----------



## Cacho (Ago 20, 2009)

aug14 dijo:
			
		

> ...resulta que en el cole me pongo a escuchar la radio, pero me agarra una sola radio bien...yo antes a mi dvd le ponia un cosito negro arriba y agarraba bien la FM...



Mhhhh... Supongo que escucharás radio en los recreos y no en clase, ¿no?  

Lo que le ponías arriba a tu DVD seguramente era una antena y se enchufaba a una conexión específica para eso. Si no, era algún aparato que actuaba como antena y estaría cerca de la del DVD.

Lo de tu MP3 debe ser una cuestión de antena también. Supongo que la FM que agarrás bien es la que llega con más potencia a ese lugar. A menos que le puedas agragar una antena a tu aparatito, vas complicado.
Creo que ya dije "antena" muchas veces. Mi punto debe estar claro.

Saludos


----------



## elmo2 (Ago 21, 2009)

la mayoria de los mp3 y mp4 usan el cable de masa de los audifonos como antena, asi que si estas usando audifonos y no se sintoniza bien, tal vez necesites otros audifonos...

si estas usando tu mp4 sin audifonos vas a tener problemas de recepcion...

saludos...


----------



## Gatxan (Ago 21, 2009)

Que se compre unos audífonos con el cable más largo. Aún así, es posible que la recepción sea mala debido a que los mp3-4 baratos lo que sea, vienen con IC´s de radio de segunda categoría. 
Y lo digo porque he escuchado la radio integrada de teléfonos móviles de alta gama y la calidad de recepción es tan buena como la de un auto-radio, en cambio los mp3´s suelen ser muy inferiores, y más si son radios de reset-scan con el tda7088....


----------



## aug14 (Ago 21, 2009)

Es un Philco el MP4, es bueno, debe ser el cable del audifono, muchas gracias.


----------

